# The 2012 Dan Quillian Memorial, 3D Shoot



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2012)

Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
presents the
Dan Quillian Memorial Shoot
_
on_
March 17 & 18, 2012
at
Holliday Park at Lake Clarkes Hill, aka Strom Thurmond, Wilkes County, Ga
North of Thomson and Southwest of Washington, Ga.

Official Sponser:
Traditional Bowhunter Magazine
tradbow.com

Target Sponser:
R & W Targets, Bernardsville, NC
www.randwtargets.com

Dan Quillian Memorabilia and Stories
2-20 Target 3D Ranges, Youth Range 
Traditional Archery Vendors:
**BigJim's Bow Company***

Onsite (free) Primitive Camping, Bathhouse, Pavillion 
Boat Ramp
Fishing
Coon Shoot Friday Night
Food Saturday 11am to 1:30 pm
Potluck Supper Saturday Night
Competition Rounds:
Saturday (40 targets) ~ 8 am to 7 pm
Sunday (20 Targets) Shotgun Start by 9 am

Awards: Die Cast Zinc Belt Buckles, and Ribbons

Classes:
Men’s:
Recurve
Longbow

Women’s:
Recurve
Longbow

Senior’s: (age 60 up)
Men
Women

Primitive:
Men
Women

Youth (ages 12 to 15)
Boy’s and Girls (one class for both)

Cubs (to 11)
Boy’s and Girls (one class for both)

Shoot Fees for Members of TBG 
Adults $20.00
Family Pricing: $35.00 (immediate family)
Youth $10.00
Cubs Shoot Free

Shoot Fees for Non Members of TBG
Individual: $30.00
Family $45.00
Youth $10.00
Cubs Shoot Free

Ya'll come, please!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2012)

Awards *

Cast from Zinc, 3" x 4" Belt Buckles with Antique Brass Finish

* Buckles awarded for first 3 places if over 7 contestants
in a class, two places if over 4 but less than 7 shooters, and one place if 3 or less shooters in a class.

Ribbons to note 1st, 2nd or 3rd place, awarded with the buckles.

This is a real live buckle! (Just got them in the mail)


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2012)

General Info and Directions:

Lodging:
Thomson Ga
Scottish Inn ~ 1.866.264.5744
Comfort Inn ~ 1.866.267.9053
Econo Lodge ~ 1.866.276.6393
Best Western White Columns ~ 1.866.279.6332

Washington, Ga
Jameson Inn ~ 1.866.267.9053

Camping:
Since that part of the park where the actual shooting events will take place will be closed to the public during our shoot, 
an agreement was reached that our participants will occupy those campsites located along Vinson Road which is to the left as you enter the park, first. 
This works well because those sites on the other side of the park are more level, open, and 
better lend themselves to vendors with display trailers or pavillions. 

Please keep this info in mind as you select your campsite, and 
let anyone else know of this as you talk with them.


Directions:
Here are directions that will follow paved roads all the way.

From Washington:Take hwy 378 east toward Linconlton, turn right onto county road 190 (Amity Road). 
Follow Amity Road to Holiday Park Road, turn right onto Holliday Park road and follow it to the end of pavement, turn left into the park. 
Vinson road will be on your left just as you enter the park.

From Thomson: From exit 172 off I-20, take Hwy 10/78 North, to hwy 43 toward Lincolnton (map 1). 
Take a left onto Greenwood Church Road. Greenwood church turns into county road 190 at Martin Bentley road.
Follow cr 190 (Amity Road) to Holliday park road, turn left, follow to end of pavement turn left into the park. (map 2)


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 13, 2012)

gooding buckles it was a fun shoot last year me and old ugly is looking forword to it this year


----------



## Dennis (Feb 13, 2012)

Fun times ahead


----------



## Bowana (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy cow! I'm in the photo on the flyer... If they see my picture, they will come! LOL


----------



## lincobowhunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Im chomping at the bit.....this is my home range, ive lived and worked on clarks hill my entire life. i look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking foward to seeing and shooting with everone! Please remember the covered dish supper on Sat. night (See Thread by Dutchman)


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 15, 2012)

Cant wait, this is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## bamabird (Feb 24, 2012)

I will be there no later than noon Friday,with TBG youth trailer in tow...T Smith


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope to get there thursday evening or friday morning to help place out the targets and set everything up.


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 27, 2012)

me and the kids  are going down friday after they get out of school


----------



## RogerB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is always a good shoot; I look foward to it each year.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 29, 2012)

While the competition ranges will not open until Saturday, 3/17, the fun range will be open on Friday afternoon. We also have the coon shoot planned to begin at 8:00 p.m. We will meet at the pavillion for a quick meeting and then head to the coon shoot range.

The coon shoots in the past have been run as a 50% payback of the pot to the winner. I see no reason the expect that this one will be any different. So, start practicing in the dark at home or maybe shoot blindfolded for a bit and you'll be ready.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a plan in place to offer a trade blanket after the potluck supper on Saturday night. Not sure if it'll be a Round Robin style trade blanket or more of a swap meet kind of thing, but whichever it is, if you have stuff you'd like to sell or trade, bring those items with you and join in the fun.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 2, 2012)

Hope to see everyone there. I have been real buisy at work so I havent been able to make alot of the shoots so far this year but I will definetly be at the State shoot. See yall soon.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like I'll finally get to do this again, show season's finally over. Lookin forward to seein some familiar faces, now if i can just remember how to shoot that bow...........havent had one in my hand since right after Christmas


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 5, 2012)

OconeeDan said:


> I'll be there!



It will be good to see you Dan.

The Belt Buckles came in the mail this weekend.
What a relief!
I like them; about 1/4" thick, cast zinc and Ace Buckles delivered the product, and on time,
exactly as they promised.
It is good when a plan comes together.

The buckles were the brainchild of Hatchett Dan.


----------



## grayseal (Mar 5, 2012)

I plan on be there on Friday morning - looking forward to it.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 5, 2012)

The buckles are top notch Jeff. Great job you did on the design!!! Those kind of awards will make a fella try harder and practice more.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2012)

Dan's brain and your hands.......


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2012)

Man, this thing is coming up fast! A week and two days...

Don't forget the coon shoot on Friday night and the Potluck Supper on Saturday night. Sign up thread is waiting for you to tell us what you'd like to bring to the supper...bring what you'd like to eat and the chances are better than even that someone will agree with you.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 7, 2012)

FYI...As many of you know I am putting together a charity shoot for the daughter of one of my 4H coach's on April 14th. In addition to the shoot, I am hosting a raffle. Part of it will be similar to the NGT Banquet raffle. However....I have 3 items that you will not have to be present to win..... They are...(1) A Guided Hog Hunt or Bow Fishing Trip with our own Jerry Russell, (2) An Alligator Hunt or Bow Fishing Trip with our own Chris Horseman, and (3) A Flatwoods Custom Bow by Billy Hudson. I will have raffle tickets in tow with me at the shoot so look me up!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 7, 2012)

Al33 said:


> The buckles are top notch Jeff. Great job you did on the design!!! Those kind of awards will make a fella try harder and practice more.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Al!
> Wish we had enough of them for everybody!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 8, 2012)

VERY nice buckle!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW!!!! Jeff they look AWESOME. I would love to have one of those, I better start practicing, lol.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 8, 2012)

man i want one o dem buckles!


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 9, 2012)

me to it will help hold my shorts up


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 11, 2012)

Tell me about camping...Is it first come, first serve?  Do you need a reservation?  If I can swing it, I am going to need a spot to throw a tent, but i won't know till later in the week.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2012)

Primitive camping; nice spots, some with tables, no hook ups, but there is a shower house with indoor plumbing and hot water.
There were plenty of spots last year, and all are lakeside and
camping is free. We will save you a spot Gregg!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2012)

T minus 4, and we are there.
Lot's to do, but looking forward to it all.


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I could join you guys.  Wife has me doing chores this weekend.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> Wish I could join you guys.  Wife has me doing chores this weekend.



bring her along to....we'll put a bow in her hands!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 13, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> Wish I could join you guys.  Wife has me doing chores this weekend.



The chores will be there after the shoot!Come on over and shoot with us!


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 13, 2012)

Humm! .  I'll do my best.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2012)

One more nap and I'm headed down to camp and get ready to start with the set-up duties...

Y'all come!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)

am justa twitching waiting for the time to get here!!!!!


----------



## Fatboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be there with my oldest son.He just started back to shooting and he wants to go.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 14, 2012)

I am planning on leaving around lunch tommorow so I should be there by 4 or 5.


----------



## SOS (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be there midday-ish on Friday.  Bringing a new toy with me...it isn't traditional, but   I bet no one complains....well...maybe a couple of whiney Dawg fans!


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 18, 2012)

had good time


----------

